# When to switch jobs/companies?



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a job interview on Monday.
Same industry, different company. The closer it gets, the more nervous i get about the interview and the thoughts of starting over. I did work for this company as a contractor a few years back. So i know what i am in for. My current company i have been with 5 years and has been pretty good to me but i am out of growth options. I could probably stay in the same place for 10 more years. There is also somewhat of a hostile work environment as well, power struggles, seems everyone is jockeying for position for the very few spots that might in some way move them up the ladder. I just want to do my job, make a living, and go home to my wife and kids. It is really not how well you do your job or care about your work. Its all the political BS that gets you somewhere. I am no good at that stuff and never have been.
I know this comes with every company in some way shape or form , but have never seen it as bad as my current situation. I am happy to have a good job and know there are many people looking for work and would be happy to be in my shoes. I am grateful for that, trust me.
I know the new company is much larger and possibilities for growth are endless and really up to the employee. The position i applied for also comes with a 50% raise, so it should be a no brainer. Also when i contracted there i did not see the problems i am currently having.
So, when do you look for other work? Do you bite the bullet and just be happy to be working?
Become a recluse, and just do your job? Or look around and test the waters?
Thanks for your experiences or insights.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 17, 2012)

In this economy I try not to think about looking for a new job as stability is very important.   This gets weighed against the employees I work with and how they affect my work performance.  It almost sounds like you want to make the change, and I see good reasons for you to.  Go for the interview, feel them out and see if they are a good fit for you and you for them.  I don't switch jobs very often, but when I do, it will be for more $ and a step up in position.  I like the challenge of moving to the next level, but I put in my time to demonstrate to my employer that I am up to task.  If you do your job, and leave every day with a clean conscience that you did your best, then you know when it is time to move on without regrets.  Your current employer may not recognize a good employee when they see one.  Good luck.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good points, thanks for the reply!


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 17, 2012)

I had to look for a job when my employer was no longer in business, twice  

 The biggest reason I got an interview where I am now is because I had only two different jobs in my adult life. That, and I met the qualifications.

I think after five good years, it's okay if you want to move on. Even though I'm by myself for the vast majority of the time, I cannot stand 'he said/she said' crap at work. You like your work, but don't like your job.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

I do like my work and my job. 
The political, A kissing, BS is what i need to get away from. 
A friend of mine has 10 years with the company and is a great asset and contributor. Knows his stuff and does his job. 
He has never gone anywhere due to just coming out and working. Staying out of the politics have kept him from advancing. Wrong.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 17, 2012)

As an employer , if I had previous positive  record of your work ethic and you explained to me the reason for wanting to leave current employment, would be 90% of the interview.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 17, 2012)

If you work for a company of more than say 20 people- request an "exit interview" with HR when you secure something else. Tell them, in honest but not overly emotional language, exactly why you looked elsewhere.

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!
For me it is always the second guessing part, i know what i have here.
I always wonder though "am i doing the right thing" or after another year do i wish i would have stayed where i was. I don't think so in this case.


----------



## jeffoc (Aug 17, 2012)

I use to do some interviews way back and something that alway bothered me in an interview, was when the canidate would make negative remarks about his/her old company.
It's fine to say you want to have more opportunity, experience etc.. but I would stay away from telling them that it's too political and all that.
Just my 2, good luck


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 17, 2012)

bfunk, what you are going through is quite natural. It is always time for some tough thinking when changing jobs but it also sounds as if you are at the dead end in the job you have. Perhaps the biggest think is that pay raise you will get. One thing I decided early on in my working life was to never marry a job. If I could move up or get other advantages I never hesitated to change and was never sorry for it. Naturally there was always that wondering part when changing. It is sort of like when making a large purchase. Once you make the step to buy, you always wonder afterwards if you did right. Follow your gut instinct. Good luck.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree Jeffoc. I was not planning on badmouthing anybody. 
Great points Savage, thanks for the support.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree with the other guys, BFunk, and I will add my .02 cents too.  I have been where I am working for over 12 years, and I love what I do.  However, the same thing goes on to an extent at my work, not to mention I am a union employee and you know how non-union management treats that situation.  It can be ugly.  And as of the past 6 years or so, the management they are hiring is people right out of college, no prior experience, no idea of what I do or how it needs to be done, and it is just plain TERRIBLE to work in that situation.  I'm pretty much stuck where I am, with no chance for advancement ever.  BUT the money is good, and good benefits.  I look at my wife, kids, and lastly my property.....and I am thankful.  But if something better, that was more secure with better pay and most importantly BETTER MANAGEMENT, I would consider at least looking at that with a very serious mind.  Whatever you decide to choose, put you and your family first.  Is the new job going to make you happier?  Chances are, if it IS going to make you happier, you in turn are going to make your family happier........Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Scotty!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 17, 2012)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Good luck


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

A friend put it this way. Makes sense. 


Think about it like this, mate - a company's responsibility is to make a profit, take advantage of every situation it can to maximize efficiency, reduce costs, expand its income and ensure its survival and usually growth.

At a working level, your responsibility to yourself is similar


----------



## btuser (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been at my current job for 10 years and last year I gave my notice I was moving on.  Lots of reasons but bottom line I wasn't learning anything new.  They bought me off with a new name tag, paltry raise and the promise "it's gonna get better.  We promise!".  So I stayed, even though in my acceptance speech I noted that the very same created position had been tried and failed two times before me.

It hasn't worked out that well.  At first I was willing to do put in the time but it got to the point I wasn't willing to give at the office.  I've got an interview coming up next week for a job that's a lot more work, responsibility, stress and hopefully more more money.  Either way I'm going to take it because I'm at the point now where I can't say I'm giving my best effort.  It's like any relationship that's gets to the point when you're just going through the motions.  

By staying I made a mistake.  I should have known my partner better after almost 10 years but like a lot of enablers I wanted to believe.  My advice is to know that when you're leaving this is it.  Good luck.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

btuser said:


> I've been at my current job for 10 years and last year I gave my notice I was moving on. Lots of reasons but bottom line I wasn't learning anything new. They bought me off with a new name tag, paltry raise and the promise "it's gonna get better. We promise!". So I stayed, even though in my acceptance speech I noted that the very same created position had been tried and failed two times before me.
> 
> It hasn't worked out that well. At first I was willing to do put in the time but it got to the point I wasn't willing to give at the office. I've got an interview coming up next week for a job that's a lot more work, responsibility, stress and hopefully more more money. Either way I'm going to take it because I'm at the point now where I can't say I'm giving my best effort. It's like any relationship that's gets to the point when you're just going through the motions.
> 
> By staying I made a mistake. I should have known my partner better after almost 10 years but like a lot of enablers I wanted to believe. My advice is to know that when you're leaving this is it. Good luck.


 
Sucks man, good luck to you in your interview.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 18, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> If you work for a company of more than say 20 people- request an "exit interview" with HR when you secure something else. Tell them, in honest but not overly emotional language, exactly why you looked elsewhere.
> 
> Good luck with your interview!


 This is VERY good advice, and INVALUABLE information for the past employer. You have nothing to lose, and they have everything to gain by listening to "da truth", and it will only make them better.....


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 18, 2012)

I went thru this last year. I had retired from a Civil Service job in 2000 for a number of what I thought were good reasons, & went into the Hearth Industry. For 6 years as a Service Tech & Lead Installer, I loved what I was doing & the money was acceptable. I got injured & was offered an inside Sales Position. I had never been ANY kind of salesperson in my whole working career & knew absolutely NOTHING about it, but I did know the products we installed & serviced & that background helped immensely. The first 2 years were GREAT & I made good money...Unfortunately, when the economy crashed, I STILL hadn't learned the "Hard Sell" techniques & was doing poorly, both in my NEW boss's eyes & my commission check. When the General Manager of the company I now work for called to come in for an interview, I was hesitant, but I knew that I needed to change. EVERYTHING he offered me was better than I had, so I took the chance & bailed. Best move I ever made...  I'm GLAD to go to work, like what I'm doing & the money is good. I say go for it...


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 20, 2012)

Change and the fear of the unknown can be scary . . . one wonders if moving on to a different job with different co-workers, a new boss and a whole new company is the right thing to do. It's natural to have concerns . . . but it often seems that when you're asking yourself whether you should move on or stay that there is a reason you're asking yourself those questions and oftentimes the correct answer is to move on, take a "chance" . . . and I would guess that in most cases it turns out to be the right choice. Of course this is coming from the guy who has been at the same job for the past 16 years.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Great points!
I interviewed today and think i nailed it. 
They said they had 2 days of interviews for 6 spots, so we will see.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2012)

I know exactly what you, bfunk13, and many others are feeling here.  I'm in a similar "dead-end" where unless I radically re-tool (back to school), I'm not going anywhere.  There are no opportunities for merit-based raises or advancement in this company and thus little motivation to dig in and dedicate myself to this job.  Raises are handed out incrementally (annually) to everybody with long-time employees getting a puny bonus once a year.  I sorely miss going to tech seminars and training classes from equipment manufacturers since as long as I'm able to repair their equipment, (which seldom changes) my current company sees no need to invest in training outside of what's mandated by law.  Unfortunately in my area of expertise, the chances of landing a better paying job or one with better benefits is slim. So in my family's best interests I stay here knowing I'm merely passing the time. 

I've struggled with job offers that couldn't match the money or benefits here but would have been far more pleasant for me.  In the end I'm glad I passed as some of those companies are in trouble now.  I'm no longer actively seeking employment but looking to put my skills and assets to work for me.  I have been doing quite a bit of outdoor power equipment repair on the side and have been running that as a legitimate business for over a year and a half now.  Hopefully I can grow that into something I can do full-time.

Sounds like you have a good opportunity ahead of you (50% raise... ) and I hope it all turns out for the best.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well said.
It is amazing what we will do once we have responsibilities.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 21, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Change and the fear of the unknown can be scary . . . one wonders if moving on to a different job with different co-workers, a new boss and a whole new company is the right thing to do. It's natural to have concerns . . . but it often seems that when you're asking yourself whether you should move on or stay that there is a reason you're asking yourself those questions and oftentimes the correct answer is to move on, take a "chance" . . . and I would guess that in most cases it turns out to be the right choice. Of course this is coming from the guy who has been at the same job for the past 16 years.


 
I always figured I didn't wanna be sitting around in old age wondering what if I'd tried that? I've had multiple jobs over the years, & owned 3 businesses. Sold or left them all to open my own shop in 2007, & haven't looked back, except to be grateful for a lot of hard won experience that taught me what not to do a lot of times. I'm a long way from wealthy, but I love what I do & the freedom that comes with it. No pain no gain etc. I've seen too many friends decide to stay in their "secure" job & pass on a good opportunity, only to get laid off/downsized etc. The only security that I believe exists anymore is my faith in my maker, & what I can put aside for my family. A C


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 23, 2012)

Bfunk...I'm in a very similar situation, Although the place I work only employs 3 people if you include the owner.  He's a great guy and I will be sad when I leave, but he is a horrible manager and can no longer process the work that he used to.  Took him to lunch last week and laid my cards on the table (he will always listen), He has placed an ad for another engineer and says he will do this and that to improve things, but I think it is time to move on.  I have been here 13 years on the 28th of this month, but I already have an offer on the table to go to another company and as of now I am 80% sure that I will accept the new job. I have till next week to give the new company my decision.

Thoughts of the grass is always greener on the other side and last man in, first man out if work slows run through my head, but we all have to make these decisions and whether we choose correctly or not things will work out in the wash.

Good Luck...Either way, If you go to the new job or stay put!


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am having the same feelings wondering if the grass is really greener.
Good luck to you in deciding.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 24, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> ...
> Thoughts of the grass is always greener on the other side and last man in, first man out if work slows run through my head, but we all have to make these decisions and whether we choose correctly or not things will work out in the wash.
> 
> ...


 
Had that happen to me when I left my 1st dealership.  Economy tanked and they all but eliminated the light equipment repair shop.  It was rough for a couple months but I survived it and found my current position.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2012)

50% higher pay!!

These days, especially for us 30 something aged people, 5 years is a pretty decent stretch at any one place. I dislike this fact but it is true. Like many, I am also at the dead end after 10 years and everything is really fine here.

What keeps me from moving on is the job security and stability aspect given the uncertain ecomnomy. I would rather be bored and stable than take risk at this time.


----------

